# PayPal scam?



## Marauder (Apr 17, 2006)

I just recieved an e-mail from Paypal. It just doesn't look right and it has a link in it. IIRC Paypal doesn't use links in it's e-mails. Correct?

I have two e-mail addresses. I use one for message boards and the other for PayPal. 

Someone here sent $20 to the wrong address and then I got this phoney looking e-mail from PayPal. Naturally my PayPal account doesn't show any recently transfered money.

What should I do now? This person won't respond to PM's.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

forward the email to [email protected]


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

> Naturally my PayPal account doesn't show any recently transfered money.


eh? It doesn't show the $24 I sent you (20+4SH) for the downoi?


----------



## Marauder (Apr 17, 2006)

Yours came through Gomer. Thanks again! I just had to check one e-mail that seemed really weird to me.


----------

